# Site General > Site Info >  TECHNICAL DIFFICULTIES -- Are You Experiencing Any?

## JLC

Over the last few months, we've been getting more and more complaints about a variety of technical difficulties with BP.net.  More often than not, the complaint will be something along the lines of "I can't see threads", without any additional information, which makes it impossible for us to actually address the problem.  

The biggest challenge for us, though, is the fact that these issues are very sporadic.  One person can't see pictures using a tablet with Chrome, but another person with the same rig can.  

SO, the point of this thread is to try to help figure out what these various issues may have in common.  To do that, we NEED your information!  

1. What, exactly, is the problem you are having? 

2. How does that problem present itself?  (Blank page? Broken picture icons? Error message?)

3. If you're seeing an error message, please quote it here, or show a screen shot. 

4. Any relevant screen shots of what you are experiencing can be helpful. 

5. What platform are you using to log into the site?  Desktop? (PC or Mac?) Laptop (PC or Mac?) Tablet (brand) Phone (type) or other? 

6. What browser and/or app are you using to view the site?  

7. Do you have access to multiple methods for logging in?  (ie: a phone and a desktop at home, or a work computer and a tablet at home, or whatever)

8. If you use different platforms and/or different browsers/apps, have you noticed a different experience with your particular technical issue?  Please describe. 

9. How long have you experienced this technical problem?  Were you able to fully use the site before this problem cropped up, or has it always been that way?  Did you change anything about your browsing tools before the problem occurred?  

10. Please give us any other information you can about your experience that may be helpful in tracking down the source(s) of these difficulties. 

IF YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT USED TO REGULARLY FREQUENT THE SITE AND NO LONGER DOES SO BECAUSE OF ISSUES LIKE THIS, PLEASE SEE IF THEY CAN ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FOR US.  WE'D LOVE TO HAVE THEM BACK AND HAVE OUR SITE FULLY FUNCTIONAL FOR OUR ENTIRE USER BASE!!

Thank you!

----------


## somnambulant

I run into little errors on my PC desktop from time to time, but nothing major. For example, when I sign in, the screen tells me that my sign in was invalid... but if I click on the 'Home' page, it shows that I actually am signed in. Or sometimes when I log on it shows me as not signed in, but if I refresh, it shows that I am signed in.

The only real issue I have is when I try to view BP.net on my phone (through the Chrome browser, not Tapatalk). It allows me to sign in, but whether I am signed in or not, it does not let me view threads. If I click on a thread, it tells me that the thread has been removed or I do not have permission to access it (but I can see it on my computer). I haven't really explored Tapatalk because I don't think it lets you sign in on your BP.net username?

----------


## Spoons

The last few weeks I have been having issues on chrome. I have to use Firefox. Every time I click a thread link I get a 502 Bad Gateway error so I can't read it or anything.

----------


## salt

> The last few weeks I have been having issues on chrome. I have to use Firefox. Every time I click a thread link I get a 502 Bad Gateway error so I can't read it or anything.


Same issue for me with chrome. I fix it by clearing my all my history back a day.

----------


## Fraido

I've had this issue two or three times, now. This will show up for pretty well all threads, but I can view a few. It does not stop until i delete Tapatalk and download it again. It's also only Tapatalk I have an issue with, so probably Tapatalk that actually is the issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## calmolly1

It stopped when I downloaded the update on the iphone app.  The weird thing was it would say this on my postings but post anyway, leading to annoying everyone with multiple postings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SpecialGreg

After using the tapatalk to access the forums. It will get stuck laoding the topics i try to access. I end up uninstalling tapatalk and reinstalling for it to work for another few days before it happenes again.

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> I've had this issue two or three times, now. This will show up for pretty well all threads, but I can view a few. It does not stop until i delete Tapatalk and download it again. It's also only Tapatalk I have an issue with, so probably Tapatalk that actually is the issue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When this happens when I use tapatalk I just have to clear the cache in the little settings area and it fixes it every time  :Smile:  most of the issues with tapatalk can be solved by clearing the cache.

----------

JLC (11-26-2014)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

> When this happens when I use tapatalk I just have to clear the cache in the little settings area and it fixes it every time  most of the issues with tapatalk can be solved by clearing the cache.


Ahhhhh!!! The only time I have problems here is on tapatalk on my phone. So far I've not had trouble on the computer. Thanks for the tip!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-26-2014)

----------


## Fraido

I will have to try that next time it happens! Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-26-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

No problem  :Smile:  I think i heard it from someone else on hear at some point.

----------


## fLako0aGuiiLaR

When i use tapatalk it shows 4 days old thread it never shows the threads for the current time im surfing
Even if i refresh the page it keep showin days old threads
Thats why i dont like to use tapatalk i prefer to use the safari browser since i use ipad

----------


## SCWood

OMG I know this is old but my phone will display that I have new responses and when I try to open my threads it just says LOADING forever! Or it'll say cannot connect to forum. Seriously?

1.2 Normal
1.1 Red-tail
0.1 Albino corn

----------


## Smitty33

My Kaspersky anti virus keeps showing a pop up warning about a malicious URL being blocked. tried to copy and paste it but can't figure it out.

----------


## mlededee

Try clearing your cache, cookies and browser history for the problems mentioned above.

----------


## Smitty33

> Try clearing your cache, cookies and browser history for the problems mentioned above.


                      I've tried that twice now and still getting same message

----------


## Smitty33

Ok figured out how to post a screen shot, here is the Kaspersky warning pop up I keep getting.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-08-2015)

----------


## dr del

That isn't from us - I suggest running a full scan.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-08-2015)

----------


## Smitty33

> That isn't from us - I suggest running a full scan.


                      I ran a full scan the other day but will try it again. I only have this message pop up on this website.

----------


## Albert Clark

The problem I keep getting is from the desk top. After logging in I get a message that says "invalid redirect"... then I have to click on the bp.net home page before I can view anything. My ipad is fine with no issues.     :Salute:

----------


## MrLang

I have the exact same issue 'invalid redirect' 

It didn't happen when I first joined the site. I don't think I changed my user name at any point but for some reason I recall thinking it was associated with that... even though I don't remember doing that.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

> The problem I keep getting is from the desk top. After logging in I get a message that says "invalid redirect"... then I have to click on the bp.net home page before I can view anything. My ipad is fine with no issues.


I am having this same issue when I am on my PC. I do not have this issue on my ipad.

----------


## Smitty33

> That isn't from us - I suggest running a full scan.


                            Ran a full scan again everything fine, still getting this stupid pop up warning

----------


## dr del

try spybot or hijack this. You can see the address it is regarding isn't one from this site. I suspect spyware or adware.

----------


## ItsAllNew2Me!

Hi,

 I am new to the site and have been having problems since day one.  I am only able to access information through the forum link.  Whenever I try to search, go to my profile or go to settings I get and error saying "ItsAllNew2Me!, you don't have permission to access this page.  this could be due to one of several reasons:... ".  I would appreciate the help.

----------


## KitaCat

I've been getting a "502 Bad Gateway" error on almost every thread on the site recently.
This popped up maybe 2-3 weeks ago, and before that I never had any issues at all.

I'm using a Windows computer (two different ones actually, home and work), and Opera.

It didn't occur to me until I was writing this to try it on another browser, and I don't seem to be having the same issue with Internet Exploder. Hurray! I figured it's still helpful to submit this so you know there's an issue when using Opera.

----------


## mlededee

KitaCat, clear your browser cache and cookies in Opera and see if that takes care of the problem.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I noticed the 502 Bad Gateway also comes with internet speeds. 
When I am at work with the cheapest slowest speeds possible, I get the error more.

----------


## KitaCat

> KitaCat, clear your browser cache and cookies in Opera and see if that takes care of the problem.


It seems to have solved it.  :Doh!:  I should have thought to try that.
Thank you!

----------


## AKA Dave

A few days ago, I was not able to get onto the site at all.  This lasted for a couple of hours.  No big deal.  I know it was not just me too.  After that resolved itself, I or anyone else are unable to see any of my pictures from the gallery or in any of my posts.  Any ideas?

Dave

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Mlededee  is looking into it for us.  :Smile: 

All my pictures are currently awol as well.


dr del

----------


## AKA Dave

OK.  Thanks for that.  As a continued FYI on the troubleshooting front, I tried to upload a few and I get the same error....whatever it is.  The new pics are also not showing.

Dave

----------


## Karnage Reptiles

I was having a problem with the app on my phone, but once I uninstall it and then install it back everything was fine.

Sent from my L1 using Tapatalk

----------


## AKA Dave

Pics are still showing up just as thumbnails.  72x72, even new ones.  Any way to fix this?

Dave

----------


## Albert Clark

Judy, I sent a pm to you about 1 issue b4 I saw this thread. Another issue is when I submit photos they are usually interpreted as too large and not accepted.  THANK YOU.

----------

